# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Artikel: Videos und Filme zum Thema Thailand

## schiene

Auf dieser Seite gibts paar ganz nette Videos und einige 
Berichte aus dem TV.
Auch sonst finde ich die Seite ganz gut
schaut mal rein....
http://www.thailandvideo.de/

----------


## schiene

aus der Serie Stellungswechsel
Koch: Thailand vs. Deutschland
ganz nett gemacht!!
http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/stellungs...wide25-1.40871

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Koch: Thailand vs. Deutschland_

Nur funzt der stream leider nicht in thailand   ::  

abba es gibt 'nen download fuer uns armen "thais"   :cool:  

> http://www.mediafire.com/?4c9cyza01ogcz4e

----------


## chauat

Scheint auch in China zu gehen, wenn er wirklich alles runter lädt dann haste dir ein Bier verdient!    ::

----------


## chauat

Geht auch in China! Hasten Bier gut!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Hasten Bier gut!


Bier gut!

----------


## chauat

Freitag 26 in BKK oder 27 in Chauat oder wenn ich nach dem 27 nicht mehr da bin dann in Kuala Lumpur, smile.   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

viel Spass beim anschauen  ::  
http://rtl-now.rtl.de/mitten-im-lebe...yer=1&season=0

----------


## wein4tler

Unglaublich wie man so völlig ohne Kenntnisse der thailändischen Kultur und ohne zumindest englische Sprachkenntnisse auf Partnersuche gehen kann. Wie sich die beiden Männer präsentieren ist unwerfend. Dass die Frauen kein Interesse zeigen ist kein Wunder.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Mich wundern diese beiden auch nicht!

Was glaubt ihr, was mir all die jahre als gastronom in thailand untergekommen ist!?

_Ps:_
und du peter, schau während deiner arbeit keine filmchen......
.....sonst muß ich dich einmal bei deinem arbeitgeber "vernadern"! 

TW

----------


## schiene

Am besten fand ich als sie die "Agenturchefin/Dolmetscherin"fragten ob die zwei zusammen passen würden und sie vor lachen kaum noch was sagen konnte  ::  
Der "Schüchterne"ist ja nun mal nicht der Cleverste aber bestimmt nen ganz lieber der es halt mal auf diese Weise versuchte ein "Mädel"kennenzulernen.Nicht jeder hat wie wir paar Kenntnisse von Thailand und sein Bildungsgrad war ja auch nicht gerade der beste.Daher ist er einer ganz anderen Kategorie zuzuordnen wie sein dicker Reisebegleiter welcher meinte die Mädels reisen sich um ihn.

----------


## wein4tler

Lieber TW, da ich im AV-Medien Bereich tätig bin gehört dies zur Arbeit.   ::  
Muss mich ja weiterbilden, alter Bazi.

----------


## Enrico

Habs auch gerade geschaut. War eigentlich immer der Meinung das "Mitten im Leben" immer gestellte Folgen sind. Aber bei der Folge bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher...

----------


## schiene

hier ein neuer Teil der Serie "Stellungswechsel"
Bauer Deutschland-Thailand
http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/stellungs...isfeld-1.42649

----------


## schiene

das Video zu "45 Min-Oma will nach Thailand"
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendunge...inuten341.html

----------


## schiene

der Bericht ist zwar aus dem Jahr 2009,aber ich denke immer noch aktuell.....
http://www.n24.de/mediathek/n24-zoom...land_9829.html

----------


## schiene

ein sehr realisticher Bericht über die "Seelensammler" von Bangkok
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...lip-1.3031935/

----------


## schiene

> ein sehr realisticher Bericht über die "Seelensammler" von Bangkok
> http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...lip-1.3031935/


ich wollte mir gerade den Bericht nochmals anschauen und muss feststellen das jetzt nur ein ganz kleiner Teil des Berichts zu sehen ist.
Das war vorher nicht so.Es ist ein ganz anderer....

----------


## schiene

ein TV Bericht(90 min) vom WDR "Wunderschön"
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/reg...nderschoen.xml

----------


## schiene

eine engl.Reportage
nehmt euch Zeit,sie geht 57 Minuten

----------


## schiene

In Thailand lebt die Frau mit den grössten Händen...
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...elt-1.3132646/

----------


## schiene

Die Seelensammler von Bangkok(engl.)

----------


## schiene

eine kleine Geschichte in Bangkok

----------


## Enrico

wow ::  ::

----------


## schiene

*Ein Vater kämpft um seine Tochter....*
*Teil 1*
http://www.voxnow.de/goodbye-deutsch...yer=1&season=0

*Teil 2*
http://www.voxnow.de/goodbye-deutsch...yer=1&season=0

----------


## Enrico

Kostet nun leider Geld und ist nur noch über die Suche zu finden...

Glaube wir sollten solche Videos künftig lieber bei Youtube suchen, als bei den Anbietern selber.

----------


## schiene

> Kostet nun leider Geld und ist nur noch über die Suche zu finden...
> 
> Glaube wir sollten solche Videos künftig lieber bei Youtube suchen, als bei den Anbietern selber.


wenn es nicht mehr vorhanden ist lösche es doch am besten gleich,so versucht man nicht vergebens sich die
Filme anzuschauen...

----------


## Enrico

Jo, ich lass es aber noch nen Weilchen stehen, denn ich versuche noch die Beiträge anderweitig zu finden.

----------


## schiene

wurde am 20.7.12 im WDR ausgestrahlt...

----------


## schiene

Hanjo Prieur,er ist einfach köstlich... ::

----------


## wein4tler

Bitte, bitte mach das. Vielleicht kann ich dann früher in die Pension gehen.

----------


## schiene

*Buddhas verlorene Kinder*

----------


## wein4tler

Ein interessanter Film. Danke Schiene.

----------


## schiene

*Gestern auf Pro7 Akte 20/13*
Anhand von zwei Rentnerehepaare wird gezeigt das es doch nicht so einfach in Thailand ist.
Endlich mal  nicht nur die Rosarote Brille im TV
Unversichert in Thailand - AKTE 2012 - TV Serie - MyVideo

----------


## Enrico

Es wurde auch gezeigt wie wichtig eine Krankenkasse ist. Die einen sollen ja 2000 EUR allein für eine Nacht im Krankenhaus bezahlt haben. Was ich persönlich aber etwas übertrieben fand und mir eher nach einer Entschuldigung aussah, warum das Geld nun knapp ist.

----------


## pit

> Die einen sollen ja 2000 EUR allein für eine Nacht im Krankenhaus bezahlt haben. Was ich persönlich aber etwas übertrieben fand ...


Schaus Dir nochmal an! Er hat gesagt, dass da eine Operation dabei war. Dann sagte die Frau: 2000 für eine Nacht.
Zur Info: Im Bumrungrad kostet die normale Unterbringung pro Nacht (Einzelzimmer) rund 8-10k. Nach oben allerdings ohne richtige Grenze entsprechend den Wünschen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Eine Sendung vom ORF2
WELTjournal - 06.02.2013 22:30 Uhr

*Thailand - Altern im Paradies*
Immer mehr europäische Senioren treffen eine radikale Entscheidung und fangen in Südostasien noch einmal von vorne an. Thailand lockt mit Luxus-Heimen zu Schnäppchenpreisen und einem Lebensabend im Paradies unter Palmen. Derzeit leben dort etwa 120.000 westliche Ausländer permanent, rund 30.000 davon sind Pensionisten.


WELTjournal - 06.02.2013 22:30 Uhr - ORF TVthek

----------


## schiene

Sicher gibts noch viel mehr und auf das ein oder andere kann der Besucher auch verzichten...
Aber nett gemacht ist der Vidoclip schon...
25 Amazing Things To Do in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Pattaya und ein deutscher Hilfssheriff
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6yplou9wch...sfernsehen.avi

----------


## Enrico

Nicht schlecht und auch der Diemo macht eine gute Figur. Denke mal in vielen Situationen nicht so schlecht, zumal wir das ja aus nahen Ländern schon kennen. Die Welt wird eben für uns immer kleiner. Und das ist auch gut so  ::

----------


## schiene

macht richtig Spaß den Film anzuschauen... :: 
Never Go To Thailand on Vimeo

----------


## schiene



----------


## Thailux

für die kalte Jahreszeit,ich habe ihn mir schon ein paarmal angeschaut und muss noch immer schmunzeln, erinnert mich immer an die Zeit als ich das erste Mal nach Thailand kam (1995) und ich denke mir in manchen Szenen erkennt man sich manchmal ein bisschen selbst wenn man ehrlich ist.

Viel Spass!  Dan.

----------


## Thailux

Hier der zweite Teil......

 ::  ::  ::  Ciao Dan.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, beide sehr amüsant. Schlimm wie der Franzose, der mit der Barlady verheiratet ist, immer ausrastet und herumschreit. Würde es einen dritten Teil geben, so wäre wahrscheinlich zu sehen, wie sie ihn verabschiedet. Meine Frau meinte, diese Schreierei verträgt keine Thaifrau lange.

----------


## Thailux

Freut mich wenn sie dir gefallen haben ich habe auch noch ein paar sehr gute Dokus auf Lager. ::

----------


## schorschilia

ja wirklich ein gut gelungener,amüsanter Film; wobei der 1. Teil für mich klar besser war.





> ich habe auch noch ein paar sehr gute Dokus auf Lager.


gerne doch!

----------


## schiene

*Grille Royal - So isst die Zukunft*
Wurde eben auf N24 ausgestrahlt und ist eine englische Produktion aus dem Jahr 2013.
Der Reporter ist in Thailand und Kambodscha auf der Suche nach Insekten.
Nichts neues aber gut und interessant gemacht.Das Anschauen macht Spass  :: 


http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/Doku...e-zukunft.html

Grille Royal – So isst die Zukunft – Sonstiges, GB 2013 Sonntag, 12.01.2014 
Beginn: 16:05 Uhr Ende: 17:10 Uhr Länge: 65 min. 

Originaltitel: Can eating insects save the world? 
Kategorie: Unterhaltung, Sonstiges 
Land: GB

----------


## schorschilia

Bangkok & Thailand x anders gesehen...

----------


## schiene

Kam gerade im Auslandsjournal vom ZDF
(Außendienst bei der Touri-Polizei in Pattaya)
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beit...-Touri-Polizei

----------


## schiene

Hat zumindest Thailandbezug und lief am Freitag im ARD
Könnt ihr euch in der Mediathek anschauen
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Filme-...castId=1933898
Mein Schwiegervater, der Stinkstiefel
"Das schöne Fleckchen Erde" hatte sich die Thailänderin Lamai anders vorgestellt, als sie bei Joe, ihrem frisch angetrauten Ehemann, im verschneiten Oberbayern ankommt. Statt eines warmen Empfanges, will Schwiegervater Hans sie vom Hof jagen. Es kommt noch schlimmer: Nach einer leidenschaftlichen Liebesnacht hat Joe zwar noch ein Lächeln im Gesicht, ist aber leider tot - Herzinfarkt. Nun muss die junge Witwe, die zur Überraschung aller Alleinerbin des gesamten Anwesens ist, mit dem kauzigen Hans klarkommen, der testamentarisch ein Wohnrecht auf Lebenszeit erhalten hat. Auch die Intrigen von Wiebke, der schwangeren Exfrau von Joe, fordern ihr Kämpferherz."

----------


## frank_rt

der film hat ein lustiges ende. lach

----------


## schiene

> der film hat ein lustiges ende. lach


Als er am Anfang des Filmes nach der Liebesnacht mit einem Infarkt tot im Bett lag dachte ich mir "scheiße,warum bekomme ich einen Infarkt auf Arbeit"  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Als er am Anfang des Filmes nach der Liebesnacht mit einem Infarkt tot im Bett lag dachte ich mir "scheiße,warum bekomme ich einen Infarkt auf Arbeit"


...sei froh das du nicht tot auf Arbeit liegst  :: 
aber du hast Recht...wenn schon sterben dann auf der geilsten Nackten weit und breit  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Das gelingt nur Kardinälen der katholischen Kirche in Frankreich.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

> Als er am Anfang des Filmes nach der Liebesnacht mit einem Infarkt tot im Bett lag dachte ich mir "scheiße,warum bekomme ich einen Infarkt auf Arbeit"



na damit du dein haus weiter geniesen kannst.  ::  ::  und den daumen plus zeigefinger. grins aber mal sowas von frech

----------

